# Severe hair loss



## Dachealexa (Jul 30, 2013)

My V started itching 10 days ago and shedding a lot. Went to vet, he suspected allergies, changed from chicken to duck.an injection was administered and every 12 hours I give him antihistamine. Checked for mange-negative.no redness/flakes/bumps.went back today for F-up after 10 days. No itching observed, but the shedding is much worse. Vet said its normal and he sees it in other dogs a lot. Did anyone experience something like this with their V? My Pablo doesn't show that he is uncomfortable, still plays and is very active as usual.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

There are diet, vitamins and supplements threads on the forum. 

Could be something else like stress or may need diet that is more vizsla compatible. Sometimes they eat and not many nutrients get absorbed. Cats and dogs don't really process carbohydrates that well, if at all.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Many lads on here ;D suffer from this  :'(

No names needed add sea salts and rub a dad dubbies ;D

poor dna and diets :-\

she said" :-*

LMAO

Mums the Bird" ;D 


minus 27 we must inspect the Growths"  ;D


----------



## Dachealexa (Jul 30, 2013)

datacan said:


> There are diet, vitamins and supplements threads on the forum.
> 
> Could be something else like stress or may need diet that is more vizsla compatible. Sometimes they eat and not many nutrients get absorbed. Cats and dogs don't really process carbohydrates that well, if at all.


I just discovered this site , I don't want to hurt him more by just guessing a treatment. Please if you have any experience in this maybe you could recommend the supplements. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Dachealexa (Jul 30, 2013)

Rudy said:


> Many lads on here ;D suffer from this  :'(
> 
> No names needed add sea salts and rub a dad dubbies ;D
> 
> ...


We fed him grain free, initially chicken and turkey ( blue wilderness) and after this episode vet recommended changing to Duck, again grain free( natural balance).
Don't know much about genes , we rescued him from a vizlsa rescue, but he was healthy when we got him
Please if you have experience with vizsla and you have seen this before, recommend any meal/supplements plan that might work. Does it look like mites? Or anything worse? Altough skim scrape didn't show anything


----------



## Dachealexa (Jul 30, 2013)

organicthoughts said:


> I think you are going to be pressed to get anything other than guesses from the forum.
> 
> I would suggest asking your vet for a referral to a veterinary dermatologist.
> 
> That's what I would do.


Thanks for the advice, I am seeking a second opinion soon. And this time a holistic vet, maybe that's better


----------



## lonestar (Jun 2, 2013)

Hair loss like you describe could be caused by many things, some internal some external, it's impossible to dx online. And, since he's a rescue you know little of his history, both genetic and environmental. Maybe a more in depth evaluation is in order, with lab work.

I'm concerned by your use of the word "Severe". Any time something crosses that threshold, you should be following up frequently with a medical professional who is both qualified and has earned your trust. Although holistic approaches are fine, with something "Severe" your best bet is to go to a medical specialist...and if you're anxious or your dog isn't responding, dont necessarily "Wait and see". And dont fool around with vitamins and herbs just yet.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

You shouldn't have to choose between a dermatologist that just hands out medicine, and one that is holistic. 
Sometimes its a combination of both that works.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

:'( Rescue, there is no such thing as a free dog... met a four year old dog who was a rescue, owner found it on the trail, cost her $2000 to treat illness that would have otherwise have killed the dog. Vet thought, original owners lost or abandoned the dog. 
And the medical field can be like a revolving door.


Was the dog running in tall grass? It may have grass allergies. 

If it has even one mite, it's likely it will be mange. 
http://www.pet360.com/dog/health/diseases/demodectic-mange-in-dogs/_xtfV-3krEex3ujxjjjPRg


----------



## Dachealexa (Jul 30, 2013)

lonestar said:


> Hair loss like you describe could be caused by many things, some internal some external, it's impossible to dx online. And, since he's a rescue you know little of his history, both genetic and environmental. Maybe a more in depth evaluation is in order, with lab work.
> 
> I'm concerned by your use of the word "Severe". Any time something crosses that threshold, you should be following up frequently with a medical professional who is both qualified and has earned your trust. Although holistic approaches are fine, with something "Severe" your best bet is to go to a medical specialist...and if you're anxious or your dog isn't responding, dont necessarily "Wait and see". And dont fool around with vitamins and herbs just yet.


Thanks for the reply, I most have overreacted with "severe", the vet labeled it mild.i did wait 10 days for the meds to work, It didn't so I am seeking a second opinion soon. Was thinking to give this a shot too.


----------



## Dachealexa (Jul 30, 2013)

TexasRed said:


> You shouldn't have to choose between a dermatologist that just hands out medicine, and one that is holistic.
> Sometimes its a combination of both that works.


Thanks, I will try to get the best treatment recommended


----------



## Dachealexa (Jul 30, 2013)

datacan said:


> :'( Rescue, there is no such thing as a free dog... met a four year old dog who was a rescue, owner found it on the trail, cost her $2000 to treat illness that would have otherwise have killed the dog. Vet thought, original owners lost or abandoned the dog.
> And the medical field can be like a revolving door.
> 
> 
> ...


We didn't want to buy a dog, and just wanted a rescue, we did also pay the adoption fee about half of the price of a pup.we were also worried abut genetics and all the history since we got him at 11 months.
We did take him to a field on various occasion, and there was a mud puddle that he kept getting into. We stopped tho when all this happened, don't know if that could have been it. I'm just shocked that the vet said it,s normal for dogs to she'd that much and it's very hard to just wait and see, that's why I wrote on the forum, maybe someone else experienced this. 
Thanks a lot for the advice


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

I am also perplexed, mine never lost hair like that. 
The texture is short, stiff and shiny. While they lose some hairs every day, it doesn't fall in bunches.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I keep trying to get a better look at the picture.
I don't see any bald spots on him, and you said he is not itching.
Do you think it just heavy shedding from the stress of a new home? I would used a rubber brush and remove the loose hair. That way I could see if the shedding has stopped, or if its continuing.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Even when my boy had demodectic mange his hair wasn't falling out that much- just small bald spots here and there.

Did you/have you recently washed him since you brought him home? Or have you given him any medications for flea/tick/heartworm, either orally or on the skin? you may have answered the question before but how long after you brought him home did all of this start?


----------



## Murray (Jul 7, 2013)

Our other dog is not a vizla and had skin issues where he would get pustules that would ooze and he lost hair. We took him to a dermatologist and he is 2 years and had outbreaks here and there. We put him on Natural Balance sweet potato and fish food. This is the only dry food that is super limited and unlike other fish foods it is not boiler in chicken broth. Some limited ingredient foods have other componets that they are allergic to. He used to be on about 5 drugs and shots and currently has not needed any. I re comend seeing an allergist so they can do a skin test allergy test and really determine if its food allergies or a combo. Also i make our dog cookies using a recipe from the allergist. Baron is able to tolerate oatmeal. The recipe calls for 2 cups oatmeal 2 tbs honey 2 tbs olive oil 2 tbs of mollasses and around 1 cup water so you can mix it all. Bake at 400 degrees 20 minutes. Hope your Viszla feels better soon!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

The top of the dog looks like dull coat that needs to be brushed. Close to the legs looks like shiny normal coat.
It reminds me of when labs are shedding. I've never had one of my Vs shed to that extent.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Hit Him or Her and add all B branched Vitamins and with Krill oils

Her All boys all Men always hold the doors and grab the seats eating out out age 10 to 110 Man up"

Set the table for kids 

Stay on the Natural balance kibble and add real whole foods and vegtables in the Mixer

Omega 3 in bunches Feed him real salmon

I would also add CoQ10 best Vit wellness going.

take one blood test I suggest a natural vet for this 

making sure its not a reaction to foods or any outside pollen's even carpet or sprays ?

Put very light Sea Salts in his warm not hot baths it has very strong healing properties and will not dry out his skin 

In his foods Essential Digestive Enzymes and Pro and Prebiotics 

Aloe Vera 25 mc could help as well

The gut the Liver is the Keys to the bus to all wellness

No feel Good Stuff

Fastballs hit far into the lights

and WITHOUT bolster or bragging

in fact all these words very few live real pictures to help with the gifts

I will kiss my Fork Bendor live tv if the above does not help with this effort

Age 57 Reno Live my best 47 Forks chrushed off the right cheek

the folks got a tad froggy war boots and tity white under armor : :-*

I was just playing some

they said a world record

I say 50 forks soon and demand they sharpen each pre back side ?

Genetics Freaks come few and maturity could be a issue 

words mean little without the Earned trail mix from leading and doing 

Help 1 be more

Smile miles at haters the Reflexions reduce them to hair clubs for Kids :'( ;D



He or She will recover by week 3 with the above

None create deeper Red Bird Dogs then We ;D


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Just took this picture


----------



## Dachealexa (Jul 30, 2013)

datacan said:


> I am also perplexed, mine never lost hair like that.
> The texture is short, stiff and shiny. While they lose some hairs every day, it doesn't fall in bunches.


What a beautiful dog you have


----------



## Dachealexa (Jul 30, 2013)

TexasRed said:


> I keep trying to get a better look at the picture.
> I don't see any bald spots on him, and you said he is not itching.
> Do you think it just heavy shedding from the stress of a new home? I would used a rubber brush and remove the loose hair. That way I could see if the shedding has stopped, or if its continuing.


We have had him for about 6 weeks, and this started 2 weeks ago. There are no complete bold spots just very this. It's progressing in a very weird way. I do brush him with a rubber brush, and it just continues to fall off.


----------



## Dachealexa (Jul 30, 2013)

KB87 said:


> Even when my boy had demodectic mange his hair wasn't falling out that much- just small bald spots here and there.
> 
> Did you/have you recently washed him since you brought him home? Or have you given him any medications for flea/tick/heartworm, either orally or on the skin? you may have answered the question before but how long after you brought him home did all of this start?


Didn't give him any medicine before the one for this "allergy" I did wash him before with a good shampoo( at least the shop recommended it this way). And now as per vet advice washed him with oatmeal shampoo. All this started about 4-5 weeks after bringing him home


----------



## Dachealexa (Jul 30, 2013)

Murray said:


> Our other dog is not a vizla and had skin issues where he would get pustules that would ooze and he lost hair. We took him to a dermatologist and he is 2 years and had outbreaks here and there. We put him on Natural Balance sweet potato and fish food. This is the only dry food that is super limited and unlike other fish foods it is not boiler in chicken broth. Some limited ingredient foods have other componets that they are allergic to. He used to be on about 5 drugs and shots and currently has not needed any. I re comend seeing an allergist so they can do a skin test allergy test and really determine if its food allergies or a combo. Also i make our dog cookies using a recipe from the allergist. Baron is able to tolerate oatmeal. The recipe calls for 2 cups oatmeal 2 tbs honey 2 tbs olive oil 2 tbs of mollasses and around 1 cup water so you can mix it all. Bake at 400 degrees 20 minutes. Hope your Viszla feels better soon!


Thanks for the wishes, we feed him natural balance duck and potato. I am seeking another vet in 3 days


----------



## Dachealexa (Jul 30, 2013)

TexasRed said:


> The top of the dog looks like dull coat that needs to be brushed. Close to the legs looks like shiny normal coat.
> It reminds me of when labs are shedding. I've never had one of my Vs shed to that extent.


just before the photo i had washed and brushed him. Thanks the result  the legs is after his fur fell off, the one on top is falling also, and yes the one that is left behind is very shinny healthy looking, just how he used to be few weeks ago


----------



## Dachealexa (Jul 30, 2013)

Rudy said:


> Hit Him or Her and add all B branched Vitamins and with Krill oils
> 
> Her All boys all Men always hold the doors and grab the seats eating out out age 10 to 110 Man up"
> 
> ...



thanks for the advice, I will keep everyone updated with Pablo's recovery


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Hey there & welcome! Your pup's coat looks quite a bit like Gracie's recently. She was spayed in May (unrelated??) and in the past couple of weeks started shedding buckets. We pet her and gather up huge handfuls of fur.

I took her to the vet. He looked her over carefully & decided that the lighter longer coat (which I think I see in your pic) was giving way to a shiny, shorter, somewhat darker coat. The pattern of her coat is very symmetrical, which to him suggested something biological (not pathological). Since we saw him last week, more of the old coat has fallen away & I have hope that she will be uniform again! I am attaching pics from 10 days ago. Does this seem anything like what you are experiencing?

What part of the world are you in? We are in Massachusetts, with some wacky weather this summer.


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

BTW: Gracie eats Orijen 6-fish topped with salmon oil, so she should not be lacking in Omega-3s!


----------



## Dachealexa (Jul 30, 2013)

VictoriaW said:


> Hey there & welcome! Your pup's coat looks quite a bit like Gracie's recently. She was spayed in May (unrelated??) and in the past couple of weeks started shedding buckets. We pet her and gather up huge handfuls of fur.
> 
> I took her to the vet. He looked her over carefully & decided that the lighter longer coat (which I think I see in your pic) was giving way to a shiny, shorter, somewhat darker coat. The pattern of her coat is very symmetrical, which to him suggested something biological (not pathological). Since we saw him last week, more of the old coat has fallen away & I have hope that she will be uniform again! I am attaching pics from 10 days ago. Does this seem anything like what you are experiencing?
> 
> What part of the world are you in? We are in Massachusetts, with some wacky weather this summer.


Wow that does look very much like Pablo's coat. And yes even his is somehow simetrical. The old dull coat is falling and the one under ( or what is growing ) looks darker and shinny. 
We're in California


----------



## Dachealexa (Jul 30, 2013)

VictoriaW said:


> BTW: Gracie eats Orijen 6-fish topped with salmon oil, so she should not be lacking in Omega-3s!


I also must get Pablo some supplements, did you get this after a vet recommended it?


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Orijen regional red is now gluten free, I heard. 
Primrose oil capsules are quite effective at keeping the coat soft, while the omega 3 adds shine and color. 

http://www.carnivora.ca/html/featured_products/supplements_and_health_care/primrose_oil/index.cfm

http://www.herbwisdom.com/herb-evening-primrose.html good for humans also 

Ps... we also sneak him a little raw turkey now and then, and a raw egg few times a week in the mornig.


----------



## Dachealexa (Jul 30, 2013)

datacan said:


> Orijen regional red is now gluten free, I heard.
> Primrose oil capsules are quite effective at keeping the coat soft, while the omega 3 adds shine and color.
> 
> http://www.carnivora.ca/html/featured_products/supplements_and_health_care/primrose_oil/index.cfm
> ...


Thanks for the advice, the links are veeery useful  your dog looks great and his coat shows how healthy he is. hopefully I will get Pablo like that. will do some research about Orijen and on Saturday on my vet second opinion appointment I will discuss all these wonderful suggestions


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Reds my Dataman who can 

stack that Omegas 3 at his or her bowls

They love fresh salmon


the reds the eyes the joints will love them longer 

Body Inflammation is in fact reduced by light years 


We create Red Bird Dogs and Willows fawn colors just a baby girl is now on the turn as well

Lifestyle choices No Diets work

all them tellatubbies called Jenny Craig

You work You sweat more then you consume and pick the correct food choices

then add the correct training 

Your a War machine for less 

Processed Food is junk 

earn it grow it 




Last night war boots and under armor

We have the Film coming" :'(

Dataman who can ran 100 wind sprints with my human kite Resistance work outs a must 

and snapped 200 POWER BANDS LIKE MATCH STICKS ;D

The Sun was setting in the west

as I look at the power He was making

the Sun setting on the Chrome dome ;D

I saw new Red hairs 

Growing off his head  ;D

Humor matters little how poor

Heals

Hug some kids today
tell them they matter and provide them better choices

the great outdoors is the Showtime to me

it cannot be bought only earned 

Reds

We love the little Irish lads as well  ;D


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Murray said:


> Our other dog is not a vizla and had skin issues where he would get pustules that would ooze and he lost hair. We took him to a dermatologist and he is 2 years and had outbreaks here and there. We put him on Natural Balance sweet potato and fish food. This is the only dry food that is super limited and unlike other fish foods it is not boiler in chicken broth. Some limited ingredient foods have other componets that they are allergic to. He used to be on about 5 drugs and shots and currently has not needed any. I re comend seeing an allergist so they can do a skin test allergy test and really determine if its food allergies or a combo. Also i make our dog cookies using a recipe from the allergist. Baron is able to tolerate oatmeal. The recipe calls for 2 cups oatmeal 2 tbs honey 2 tbs olive oil 2 tbs of mollasses and around 1 cup water so you can mix it all. Bake at 400 degrees 20 minutes. Hope your Viszla feels better soon!


Murray - I just wanted to inquire further about your comment of fish being boiled in chicken. I'm currently SLOWLY testing out male on TOTW fish along with his Rx diet to see if he can tolerate it. But boiled in chicken broth would not be good. Does it ID that in anyway on the bag. Or how do you know ?


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

@ Dachealexa  we wish you and your dog all the best and thanks for taking our points & opinions into consideration. Thanks for giving a high energy hunting dog a good home. 

Vets like to keep dogs and cats on only one kind of bland kibble, makes their life easier in case they have to troubleshoot diet/allergy problems.

Many of us go further, actually mix 2 or 3 different quality brands, and even supplement with enzymes, antioxidants and essential oils. We firmly believe this is the reason our dogs are healthy (kind of opposite of what the vets think, LOL :-[ )


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

*Dachealexa*, please PLEASE keep in touch and let us know how things progress. Right now we are following the wait-and-see plan, as it appears that everything is gradually headed in the right direction. But I'd be very curious to know if you identified an underlying cause.

*Datacan*, I've had the dog with the gorgeous, glossy coat -- and I always felt confident that it was because of how well I fed her & what great loving care she got! The point I was trying to make is that it is possible to feed a very high quality diet and still hit a glitch.

It seems to me that both Gracie and Pablo are coming off of a very stressful situation at the onset of warmer weather (Pablo's rehoming & Gracie's surgery). Perhaps for some reason they responded by NOT shedding their more wintry coats on time???? In our case, the coat that is growing in looks awesome, which is why I am trusting my vet's advice to sit tight and see what happens.

More pictures from today below. The first shows how more and more of the old coat is falling out. The second shows all of the fur that my son piled on her head during their morning snuggle/scratch session. It's like having a golden retriever!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Victoria.. Our boy, Sammy doesn't have a winter coat.
It's just one layer of short bristle hair that stays the same throughout the year. 

I think, Gracie is a short hair V, and our boy is a smooth hair (I just looked up his registration paper)- a real bristle brush... after I put him on primrose, became a little softer and as he matured, his coat took on a darker color (he was skin colored when we first got him)

No worries, then... Second picture is hilarious ;D


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

We are having the same issue with Chuck right now. Several months ago he got a bald spot the size of a 50 cent piece on his side. Took him in and it was demodex. Two months of Ivomec cleared it up. In the past month he started losing a LOT of hair. Especially the neck area, but it's thinning everywhere. Of course we took him to the vet (whom we know on a first name basis :-\) and she did 3 scrapings that all came back negative. She decided to try an antibiotic which hasn't worked at all so he and Riley get to go to the dermatologist together on this coming Tuesday. From what I understand, just because the scraping was negative doesn't necessarily mean that it isn't demodex, but we will see.


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Dachealexa...thought I'd post an updated picture of Gracie after a couple of weeks of brushing. She is looking much better! All it took was time.


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

We took Chuck to the dermatologist and she did scrapings too, nothing, and so she did blood tests because a thyroid problem can cause the hair loss too and that also came back ok. $600 and a couple months later his hair is growing back on its own. ???


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

datacan said:


> Orijen regional red is now gluten free, I heard.
> Primrose oil capsules are quite effective at keeping the coat soft, while the omega 3 adds shine and color.
> 
> http://www.carnivora.ca/html/featured_products/supplements_and_health_care/primrose_oil/index.cfm
> ...



Those nails look nice and short....very neat..


----------



## Dachealexa (Jul 30, 2013)

VictoriaW said:


> Dachealexa...thought I'd post an updated picture of Gracie after a couple of weeks of brushing. She is looking much better! All it took was time.


\
Thnanks Victoria, Gracie looks great. Pablo's coat look good now too. All back to normal. I really don't think it was food allergy.


----------

